# Distance lost with baits



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

How much distance do you estimate you lose when you add hooks and baits to your rig? I am talking about a comparison between casting in the field, and really fishing. I know that it will depend on what bait you are using, but would you estimate that you lose Over or Under 15% of your field distance when hooks and small baits are added??

Losing 15% of your field distance would mean, for example, you cast 400' on the field, and 340' when hooks and baits are added and you are really fishing.

Assume same weight, rod, reel, line, leader etc and small baits like a shrimp, or a bunch of bloods, or small cut bait.

I set the line at 15% are you taking the over or the under?


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

It really depends how big the bait is, obviously 8&bait will cut down on your casting but a small piece of bloodworm shouldn't affect your distance that much. Also another factor is how long your leaders are, you'd be surprised how much distance a long leader will take off.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Everythings the same except a small peice of bait, say a bait equivalent to One Blood worm. Same leader, same line, same weight, same rod, same reel, same caster, same shoes, same finger guard, same wind etc.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I really have no clue to how far I can cast since I've never been to a casting field to measure my casts. I think I can get 75-100 yards on a good cast but that is with bait and a sinker, so I have no clue how far I can cast with just a weight.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

OB,

When casting on a court, you are using the lightest line allowable. You are also using a tournament sinker. One last thing, most likely you are using a reel that is set up for tournament work. Now when fishing, you are using heavier line and sinker that is not aerodynamic and a fishing reel. Using clips down rigs and impact sinkers will improve distance. But, most clip down rigs that I've seen only work with worms and such (small bait). I know this didn't answer your question. All things being equal, I have no idea.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

I've only done it once so its not very scientific but while casting on a field one day I threw just 8oz. Best cast was 115yrds an avged 100+. Added a hook an leader an used a sassy shad as "bait" and I dropped down to 90-95yrds with a best cast of 97yrds.

That being said, when in actual fishing conditions ie on unstable ground(sand), wind in th face and throwing 8anbait this past weekend I was prolly down to 80-85 yards.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

I have only cast a bait rig and tournament weight once on the same court with similar conditions . My bait rig was a two hook flapper rig for seamullet (kingfish ) with 1 1/2" mister twister tails to simulate bait and 4oz . Into the wind I was casting this between 450 and 500' on a penn 525mag with 15lb big game . The tournamnet rig was a 150g weight with 10lb big game on an abu tournamnet reel and again into the wind was hitting a little over 600' .Not very scientific but the best I can offer .


----------



## Drum Bum (Jan 12, 2004)

I read somewhere to expect a 30% loss w/ a chunk of bait. Drum Bum


----------



## Bonito6t9 (Dec 2, 2003)

*SHORT leaders are the way 2 go*

Fishing with a good friend of mine on Seagull pier, Andy he told me not to long ago i needed to shorten my leader... well usually i go w/ a long leader to make sure i get my bait off the bottom, but it helicopters when i cast it so w/ bait i loose alot of distance... but as soon as the leader was shorten it added atleast 30 yrds to my cast...tightlines



Fred


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

When you say leader , you mean the hook leader (snood) or the shock leader ???? Short snoods certainly help distance but shock leader lenght has never affected my distance and I use shockers up to 100' long.


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

conn,
i think you and me could take some lessons from bonito.
charlie


----------



## dave jolly (Apr 22, 2004)

in ireland and the uk we reckon that you probably lose a minimum of 20% with a baited trace. on a field i can hit 235 yards regularly with 15lb line and a 6oz lead with a 80lb shock 25' long, but the max i can hit with a baited rig would be 180yds.
your best bet is to try some field casting and instead of using just a plain lead, use a normal baited trace, it will quickly let you know how much of an effect the rig makes, and might even shock you !
tight lines


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*My .02 cents*

Check out Hatterasoutfitters .comThey have a Fish finder rig diagram.I have gained some distance with a shorter hook leader(6 inches,100lbs),when tossing chunks.The longer the hook leader,the more the chunk tends to helicoptor around,after the cast,which causes drag,which causes lost distance....

I am no distance caster,but I will use every advice to get my bait out there


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: My .02 cents*



Nserch4Drum said:


> *I have gained some distance with a shorter hook leader(6 inches,100lbs), *


While drum fishing a coulpe weeks ago a fellow angler showed me how to tie a short leader. My leaders have now gone from 4-6" to between 1-3". Definetly makes a difference in my mind.


----------



## RobC (Feb 25, 2003)

Cdog:

Was that the Hatteras cast or pendulum, etc.? Also, I'm gonna start tying my own rigs. Can you describe the techniques and tackle you are using or point me to a site (other than Hatteras Outfitters)?
BTW congrats on the 43 pounder!

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## Bonito6t9 (Dec 2, 2003)

Short snoods..not shock leaders, yes conn ive had real long shock leaders an still been able too throw a long distance... but as CDog was saying about his 1-3 inch leaders thats the way to go, exspecially for drum... 

RobC
I use the the pendillum cast when casting from a pier... an off the ground cast worries me a little bit to much...i just see the weight getting snagged on the pier as i go to cast...but for the beach off the ground is the way to go...


Fred


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

RobC said:


> *Cdog:
> 
> Was that the Hatteras cast or pendulum, etc.? Also, I'm gonna start tying my own rigs. Can you describe the techniques and tackle you are using or point me to a site (other than Hatteras Outfitters)?
> BTW congrats on the 43 pounder!
> ...


Rob, thanks. I was using a Hatteras cast. 
As far as places to look for anwers, ask on th NC board here on P&S, their is a great group of guys there. Also try fishmojo.com or Red Drum msg board.


----------



## Wtrdog (Jun 18, 2003)

another site that has rigs is stripersonline. has a basic how-to and diagram


----------



## RobC (Feb 25, 2003)

Bonito6t9:

Thanks for your reply, but how in the world do you do a pendulum cast off of the pier?!? If you're doing a full-blown pendulum, I see bad things on the horizon.

Cdog:

Thanks for the info...still looking forward to my first big red. Never fished the OBX, unfortunately, but hope to change that soon!

Rob


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*My eBay Special*

I bought a 10ft TICA with an Integra 5500 on eBay during the winter.

Being a salt water newbie, I have never thrown anything this long and am going to Cox HS to practice before I try it down at Lesner. Obviously the goal is to get out distance-wise to the channel.

It has a rating of 1-2 OZ rigs written on the rod and a recommencation for 15lb line on the reel.

Is this rig "serious" enough to surf fish with?

Trying to make sure I have the right tools so I do more than just "practice"!

Also ... some mention a finger guard here. Is that something I need with this rig?

Off to practice... I am not superman, but will post my best with 2oz.

Thanks for any assist!

Bob


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Don't suck that bad...*

I just got back from my practice session.

Tied on a 3 ounce eqq sinker and was able to throw beteen 80-100 yards without a lot of trouble.

I now see one of the values of a shock leader as I had the egg sinker tied directly to the line.

About the 10th cast, the line snapped at the sinker and it flew so far I never recovered it!  

If that rod is rated at 1-2 oz., but was ok with three, I wonder if I would break it in the event that 5 or more ounces were required to hold bottom?

Too many questions I know, but this is the only place I have to get straight answers!

Thanks!

Less-of-a-rookie-Bob


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

HighCap, if th rod said 1-2oz I would not try to throw 5 with it myself. Maybe a lob but not trying to throw it.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Cdog said:


> *HighCap, if th rod said 1-2oz I would not try to throw 5 with it myself. Maybe a lob but not trying to throw it. *


I took it and had the line changed today, along with getting some 30lb shock leader and some flounder rigs at Lighthouse.

They said the same thing, as the rod is glass. I could see the light end going to pieces if I put 5 on it.

Thanks for your reply Cdog. I appreciate it.

Bob


----------



## Fish Bait (Feb 10, 2003)

What is the distance lost to lead weight? If you cast a 4oz lead 100yd how far will you cast an 8oz?


----------

